
Npm – tips & scripts - moklick
https://blog.webkid.io/npm-tips-and-scripts/
======
tckr
OT: your website loads horribly slow.

[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?hl=d...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?hl=de&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblog.webkid.io%2Fnpm-
tips-and-scripts%2F) gets a timeout.

